# Hobie Pro Angler 12 pedal reach



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

I've got a demo on July 2nd to decide between the PA and the Outback but looking through reviews I've noticed a few comments about if you're less than 6' you might have trouble pedaling with a full stroke even with its adjustability. I have a Revo now and find it odd that you wouldn't be able to adjust it, I'm 5'9" do any of you short guys have any issues?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

5' 6".....NO! Hobie PA14 2015


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

I don't know what's up with paddling.net. There are three reviews that mention being shorter than 6' wouldn't work.


----------



## rlbonds (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a brand new 2016 PA 12'. I'm just under 5' 9" and have no problems. I'm using adjustment #3 I think, so I still have room to go down, if needed.]


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

rlbonds said:


> I have a brand new 2016 PA 12'. I'm just under 5' 9" and have no problems. I'm using adjustment #3 I think, so I still have room to go down, if needed.]


Awesome. How do you like it? I'm going from a Revo to either a PA12 or Outback.


----------



## rlbonds (Sep 22, 2008)

I love it. I have no experience, I went out last weekend from Navarre and trolled a frozen cig on Friday and Saturday. I caught some Spanish on Friday and a few Bonito on Saturday. I'm really pleased so far. I gained a lot of confidence in the two days. The PA is very stable.


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

The PA vs the outback seems to be a popular subject, keep the comments coming


----------



## SPF_150 (Oct 8, 2014)

My 5' girlfriend pedaled fine in an Outback... You should be fine in a PA.


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm going to a hobie demo today at 6pm. I'm taking a rod and my crate. When done I'll post my thoughts for what they're worth.


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm back. I tested a PA12 and an Outback the PA12 was stock and the Ouback had the turbo fins and sailing rudder upgrade. My thoughts are as follows:

Outback: fast, agile, stable, comfortable, I could stand easily, the cons are not much storage and seats not as comfortable as the PA(obviously). 

PA12: fast, agile, super stable, comfortable, more storage than you need, I was surprised how agile it was and with the skeg down it tracked amazingly well. The only con is when you stop peddling you slow in a hurry. It doesn't coast long really both boats have this problem. I guess I'm just used to my revo. 

Verdict: I love the PA12. They felt the same in the speed and agility department but to get that you'd have to upgrade the Outback. The PA12 is more stable for standing and has a better platform. Going in I was worried about the weight but honestly I felt the PA12 was just as easy to load due to its wide H rail handles rather than the rope single handle of the other models. I can get two hands on it to lift it into my truck. I didnt drag either so I can't comment. Anyway I'm going with the PA12 but to be honest I could be happy with either. Just happier with the PA12.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

"more storage than you need"

Blasphemy! Just kidding, you'll love it. And you'll figure out how to run out of storage room


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

I knew someone was going to gig me on that. Lol


----------



## feef706 (Oct 18, 2011)

calveryc said:


> I'm back. I tested a PA12 and an Outback the PA12 was stock and the Ouback had the turbo fins and sailing rudder upgrade. My thoughts are as follows:
> 
> Outback: fast, agile, stable, comfortable, I could stand easily, the cons are not much storage and seats not as comfortable as the PA(obviously).
> 
> ...


Great feedback on the difference, in the same debate myself but have been kind of leaning towards the PA so I don't have to worry about stability or an upgrade down the road.


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

I was surprised at how quick turning the PA12 is. I guess it helps since it's short and the rudder is inset.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have 2 PA12's. Love 'em. Also had an Outback and still have a Revo 11. Never even pull the Revo out myself. Others use it. I like the dry ride and the stability of the PA.


----------

